

The Future of Subversion - melise
http://subversion.wandisco.com/blogs/the-future-of-subversion.html

======
gjm11
10 years ago, Subversion set itself a goal: to replace CVS.

That is exactly what it has done, and it now finds itself in pretty much
exactly the situation CVS was in 10 years ago.

That's quite an achievement, but it doesn't exactly suggest an exciting future
ahead for Subversion.

------
aaronbrethorst
Truer words were never spoken: "Since conquering CVS, Subversion has largely
drifted..."

As an example, I'm disappointed it took them as long as it did to add merging,
especially since it still doesn't seem as easy to use as svnmerge.

~~~
Groxx
My initial thought was "SVN changes?", as a post about its "future" wouldn't
likely be about how it plans to stagnate and die, unless it were being
abandoned (also unlikely).

While showing that I haven't used it much and don't know its history well at
all, it _does_ reveal a fair amount of how they're perceived; I'm hardly a
rarity in this. It's hard to make large / "real" changes to anything like this
without effectively making something new (massively breaking changes, for
example. ie, anything related to workflow). SVN is largely doomed, methinks.

